# Hunting or....



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Just having fun ???


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks like fun to me (Pumpkin too)! Handsome. He looks to have a similar build as Pumpkin but in the male form  How tall is Cooper & weight? The Vs on this forum are like people friends....I enjoy seeing pictures and putting names to red-head faces!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

He is about 44 lbs, not sure on the height.


----------

